

Is the SEC Covering Up Wall Street Crimes? - packetlss
http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/is-the-sec-covering-up-wall-street-crimes-20110817

======
tedunangst
For a shorter article with a not as sharp axe:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/18/business/sec-illegally-
des...](http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/18/business/sec-illegally-destroyed-
documents-whistle-blower-alleges.html?_r=1&hp)

------
positr0n
Is there a statute of limitations on white collar crimes like these?

------
theylive
Biggest crimes covered up by the SEC:

1) 9/11 Shorting of Airline Stocks

2) S&P Downgrade of US

3) Bernie Madoff

How much more proof do people need? The game is rigged folks.

